# Mbappè al Real. Stipendio da 25-30 mln e 40 alla firma.



## admin (14 Febbraio 2022)

Sia AS che TMW confermano ancora che Mbappè sarà un nuovo giocatore del Real. Stipendio da 25 mln di euro netti a stagione. 30 mln nell'ultimo anno di contratto. Alla firma incasserà 40 mln di euro.


----------



## Pungiglione (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sia AS che TMW confermano ancora che Mbappè sarà un nuovo giocatore del Real. Stipendio da 25 mln di euro netti a stagione. 30 mln nell'ultimo anno di contratto. Alla firma incasserà 40 mln di euro.


Si conferma lo stipendio dei supercampione 30 milioni. Questo affare rischia di dare il via libera totale e sfrenato allo smercio di parametri zero


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sia AS che TMW confermano ancora che Mbappè sarà un nuovo giocatore del Real. Stipendio da 25 mln di euro netti a stagione. 30 mln nell'ultimo anno di contratto. Alla firma incasserà 40 mln di euro.


Il contrappasso per Donnarumma.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (14 Febbraio 2022)

Raiola Rosica.......poteva guadagnare 1000 euro di piu' con Dollarumma


----------



## Andris (14 Febbraio 2022)

quando Leonardo lo piglia in culo va sempre bene


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sia AS che TMW confermano ancora che Mbappè sarà un nuovo giocatore del Real. Stipendio da 25 mln di euro netti a stagione. 30 mln nell'ultimo anno di contratto. Alla firma incasserà 40 mln di euro.


Qualunque cosa danneggi il PSG fa bene al calcio.


----------



## Route66 (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sia AS che TMW c..onfermano ancora che Mbappè sarà un nuovo giocatore del Real. Stipendio da 25 mln di euro netti a stagione. 30 mln nell'ultimo anno di contratto. *Alla firma incasserà 40 mln di euro*.


Assurdo tutto ciò!
Chissa quanto si mette in saccoccia il procuratore....(sempre che la notizia si riveli reale)
Detto ciò per ripicca il PSG ci compra Leao per 100Mln


----------



## Alkampfer (14 Febbraio 2022)

prezzi fuori da ogni logica e buon senso.


----------



## LukeLike (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ma è lo stesso Real che riteneva indispensabile la Superlega per la sua sopravvivenza?


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma è lo stesso Real che riteneva indispensabile la Superlega per la sua sopravvivenza?


La riteneva indispensabile per poter sparare certi colpi senza dare troppo nell'occhio,non che gliene freghi poi tanto a Perez,un pó come i vermi ovini.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Qualunque cosa danneggi il PSG fa bene al calcio.


Francamente non l'ho mai preso sul serio il psg.
Giocano in un campionato ridicolo .


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sia AS che TMW confermano ancora che Mbappè sarà un nuovo giocatore del Real. Stipendio da 25 mln di euro netti a stagione. 30 mln nell'ultimo anno di contratto. Alla firma incasserà 40 mln di euro.



Mbappè si sarà pure rotto di giocare in un campionato ridicolo.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (14 Febbraio 2022)

Florentino ha mirato bene.......tolto quello forse piu' indispensabile a questa collezione di figurine.
Allo sceicco non rimane che comprare il Real Madrid a sto punto


----------



## ILMAGO (14 Febbraio 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Assurdo tutto ciò!
> Chissa quanto si mette in saccoccia il procuratore....(sempre che la notizia si riveli reale)
> *Detto ciò per ripicca il PSG ci compra Leao per 100Mln*


Tu scherzi… ma non ci vuole niente


----------



## pazzomania (14 Febbraio 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Assurdo tutto ciò!
> Chissa quanto si mette in saccoccia il procuratore....(sempre che la notizia si riveli reale)
> Detto ciò per ripicca il PSG ci compra Leao per 100Mln


C'è poco da scherzare.

Se vogliamo tenercelo, bisogna che migliori ma non troppo velocemente.

Se diventa un vero fenomeno entro un anno o due, possiamo già salutarlo.

Non siamo in grado di resistere ad alcuna offerta sopra i 60-70 milioni.

Figurati...


----------



## danjr (14 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma è lo stesso Real che riteneva indispensabile la Superlega per la sua sopravvivenza?


Il Real non ha un Bilancio in rosso da 10 anni almeno, ha fatto almeno tre sessioni di mercato senza comprare nessuno... non paragoniamolo alla juve o al barca.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sia AS che TMW confermano ancora che Mbappè sarà un nuovo giocatore del Real. Stipendio da 25 mln di euro netti a stagione. 30 mln nell'ultimo anno di contratto. Alla firma incasserà 40 mln di euro.


purtroppo sta cosa di andar via a zero sta prendendo sempre più piede. 

godo che pure il psg ne venga coinvolto, soprattutto per quel falso di leonardo. 
solo che loro non è una grande perdita economica, mentre per noi ricavare soldi dai donnarumma o dai kessiè di turno poteva cambiarci il mercato.


----------



## Giek (14 Febbraio 2022)

Il Real è finanziato dallo stato spagnolo.
Sembra assurdo ma è così.
Almeno il PSG usa i soldi dello sceicco.


----------



## Djici (14 Febbraio 2022)

Da un lato sono contento per il PSG.
Gli e piaciuto fregare Dollarumma Ramos e Wijnaldum a zero...
Però il Real e quella società vergognosa che piangeva per la superlega perché così non poteva sopravvivere.
E come se un benestante stesse chiedendo l'aiuto perché così non può sopravvivere e mantenere la villa e il giorno dopo comprasse un castello senza avere avuto introiti supplementari...


----------



## pazzomania (14 Febbraio 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Il Real è finanziato dallo stato spagnolo.
> Sembra assurdo ma è così.
> Almeno il PSG usa i soldi dello sceicco.



Avrà pure agevolazioni, anzi togli pure "avrà" e metti "ha"

Ma sta in piedi assolutamente da solo.

Diciamo che ha linee di credito facili.


----------



## Stylox10 (14 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Tu scherzi… ma non ci vuole niente


O forse ci vuole di più… inteso in termine di piccioli.

A quanto era stato acquistato quell’asilo di Dembele? O coutinho etc etc….

Leao a questo punto lo piazzi a 150, o se ne cerchino un altro con il suo numero di prtite giocate e i suoi margini di miglioramento.


----------



## Simo98 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Il Real è finanziato dallo stato spagnolo.
> Sembra assurdo ma è così.
> Almeno il PSG usa i *soldi dello sceicco.*


... che è finanziato dal Qatar


----------



## Giek (14 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> ... che è finanziato dal Qatar


In realtà è il Qatar ad essere “di proprietà” degli al-Thani


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Il Real è finanziato dallo stato spagnolo.
> Sembra assurdo ma è così.
> Almeno il PSG usa i soldi dello sceicco.


usa un fondo sovrano del Qatar per gli investimenti all'estero che si basano su petrolio e gas naturale in abbondanza
diciamo che gli abitanti hanno una ricchezza accettabile, ma la famiglia reale mangia e investe comunque sulle loro spalle

il tuo discorso si sposa più con il Manchester City, là c'è una situazione differente


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Avrà pure agevolazioni, anzi togli pure "avrà" e metti "ha"
> 
> Ma sta in piedi assolutamente da solo.
> 
> Diciamo che ha linee di credito facili.



Esattamente...e oltre allo stato ha anche il Comune di Madrid che lo aiuta (vedi caso Ciudad Deportiva)
Però con Florentino Perez è sempre stato gestito molto bene


----------

